# Computer program to print a control panel plan?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

My 1st layout I used 'Charting or Graphic Tape' to lay out the track plan for a control panel. Small layout, many parallel tracks, but it worked out ok.

That was 15 years ago and I guess no one does that anymore in favor of a computer program to do so.

Problem is, I'm not a graphic artist, I don't use Photoshop though I can navigate through Windows Registry with little issue. I never used any of those track planning programs as I did my hand drawn plan as to scale as possible, then full scale with turnout templates so I know it's at least 95% feasible.

I see all these PC generated control panels and they do look great, but anything graphic is out of my league. Ideas??


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Mike Fifer's fabulous method for creating control panel graphics. Discussed in some detail in this thread, and I think (?) I watched one of his how-to videos via a link somewhere (in that thread?). If you can't find the vid, then send Fifer a PM request ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7344

TJ


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

I found scarm to be quite intuitive and easy to use, you should be able to get your print out from it. Added bonus is its free.  http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

But there is that learning curve that I wanted to stay away from with a layout design type of program.
It's already designed, it just has to be printed out.


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

videobruce said:


> But there is that learning curve that I wanted to stay away from with a layout design type of program.
> It's already designed, it just has to be printed out.


can you post a picture of your layout? then someone might be kind enough to do it for you...


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

*layout V3*

Drawn to scale and in proportion to the rest of the trackage, turnouts templates in full scale were used to confirm placement as was the plan drawn to full scale (I had alot of graph paper left over from my 1st layout).
What *isn't* shown are five industrial spurs, storage for the passenger station & the engine house facilities (most will probably be manual turnouts).

This also shows the room itself with the door to the lower left and the outer foundation wall at the bottom.


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

videobruce said:


> Drawn to scale and in proportion to the rest of the trackage, turnouts templates in full scale were used to confirm placement as was the plan drawn to full scale (I had alot of graph paper left over from my 1st layout).
> What *isn't* shown are five industrial spurs, storage for the passenger station & the engine house facilities (most will probably be manual turnouts).
> 
> This also shows the room itself with the door to the lower left and the outer foundation wall at the bottom.


I take it this is n scale?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Correct.
What I didn't mention is the diagonal tracks to the right are elevated.


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

videobruce said:


> Correct.
> What I didn't mention is the diagonal tracks to the right are elevated.


You also didn't mention the dimensions...

What track is used?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Peco code 55
Room is 19.5' x 9.5'


----------



## irishfreight (Mar 13, 2012)

Videobruce,










For higher res pic click http://creatorexport.zoho.com/DownloadFile.do?filepath=/ZFS1333743581732_peco_55_1_.jpg&sharedBy=crocked&appLinkName=test-api&viewLinkName=Image_View

Hope it helps...


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Golly!

You have a PM.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

Microsoft Visio is good for doing diagrams like that, but it's expensive unless you
already have it as part of the Microsoft Office suite.

-Mark


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

M$ anything is out of the question. Too bloated. 
I decided to go old school and use drafting tape that I already had left over from the 1st layout. I just hope I have enough. I'm not a graphics artist, so software isn't the best way to go. It was just a idea. 

If I had some simple oval, or out and back straight line deal, it might be different. I tried in vain to do a linera panel, but it was too complicated and too hard to understand due to the design of the layout. Parts were ok, but since this is a figure '8' (of sorts) and the yard is the way it is, I couldn't see a workable solution. I tried doing that last layout and it failed also. I had to redesign the panel to represent the actual layout ending any confusion. besides a 'guest' can figure it out far easier.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I also used Visio. Gets the job done. What exactly is bloated there?


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

A Hummer, Expedition and tank goes from point A to B. So does a Prius without the 'bloat' 

M$ is more than well known for their bloated software. Office especially. Look at their O/S's if you don't already know this.
Besides, I don't feed the Goliath of computer software, there are plenty of other choices.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea, But it's pretty hard to mount a 50cal on the top of a prius and they don't even hold up to small arms fire!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NIMT , exactly. Prius will indeed take you to point B on paved road. Sometimes however you will need something off-road capable or even armored if the way to your destination takes you through hostile terrain. And maybe even something amphibious or aerial if there is no land bridge.
Point here - right tool for the job.

your task is indeed doable with less feature-full tool then visio. With enough patience the stock ms paint will suffice. For more comfort you can also use the power point equivalent app in non MS open office suite if you so bent on not using payware.





It so happens that I look at the MS OS and office package every day - fundamental tools I use for my job. I've yet however to receive a sencible explanation what exactly is that "bloat" all the guys that insist on using the "$" sign talk about.


----------



## NumberOne (Sep 19, 2012)

True that.

I usually avoid M$ applications also, but in this case Visio is a pretty 
useful graphics app, and has no good freeware or shareware
equivalent that I know of. But I wouldn't ever purchase it (it's 
damn expensive), but you might already have it as part of a
Microsoft Office suite on your work or business computer.

-Mark


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

OpenOffice Draw looks quite sufficient for the task.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Yea, But it's pretty hard to mount a 50cal on the top of a prius and they don't even hold up to small arms fire!



:thumbsup::laugh::laugh::thumbsup:

Jim


----------

